# VENEZUELA | Projects & Construction



## JRAB (Jul 30, 2008)

*CTIY: PUERTO ORDAZ
Residencias Altolar*




por seshin

*CITYUERTO ORDAZ
Residencias Arivana Suite*










por seshin

*CITYUERTO ORDAZ
Residencias Kamila suite *















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CerealenJapon (Jan 13, 2009)

amazing!!!! great work!


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Residencias Orion*
20 floors










*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Residencias Atalaya*
21 floors










*CITY*: *MARACAY*
*C.C. Palma Center*










*CITY*: *MARACAY*
*Bellagio Suites*
8 floors










*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Jade Loft*










*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Loft Humboldt*










*CITY*: *PUERTO LA CRUZ*
*C.C. Anclas*










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Residencias Villas Margarita*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Premier Esmeralda*










*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Premier Las Mesetas*










*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Residencias Riviera Maya*
22 floors










*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Residencias Ventus*










*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Residencias Monaco*










*CITY*: *BOCA DE AROA*
*Puerto Viejo*










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Residencias Playa Real*


----------



## JRAB (Jul 30, 2008)

*CITYUERTO ORDAZ
Residencias 303*









*CITYUERTO ORDAZ
Atrium Plaza*









*CITY:MARACAIBO
Vista Azul*









*CITY:MARACAIBO
Montechiari*









*CITY:MARACAIBO
Atlantis*








Por foristas de SSC Venezuela


----------



## DeividT (Oct 1, 2008)

que bien por Venezuela hay tantos proyectos :banana:


----------



## alacran1378 (Feb 17, 2009)

imaginate si vinieran los inversionistas asi como en panama o colombia tandriamos el doble es un pais que le falta mucho por crecer. lastima que algunos salen espantados y otros se arriesgan.


----------



## richardvargas (Jun 23, 2008)

pedroxx said:


> *CITY*: *VALENCIA*
> *Residencias Orion*
> 20 floors


I Like it so much


----------



## tobby_dic (Jul 3, 2006)

^^



CG-30 said:


>


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *PUERTO LA CRUZ*
*Centro Profesional Lecherias*










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Residencias Costa del Sol*











*CITY*: *EL TIGRE*
*Guanipa Mall*











*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*Balcones de la Colina*










*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*C.C. DUBAI*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Alaqua Plaza Residence *










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Entre Mares Residencias *










*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Terrazas del Alto Hatillo *


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Sorento Palace*










*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Bellagio Residencias*










*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*Terrazas del Parque Loft*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*AWADA Residence*










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Centro Empresarial Paseo Real*










*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*Terra Tiuna Residencias*


----------



## josevaldia (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! Putting them all together, it looks like Venezuela is going good... But it is not. We still have to overcome many social, economical and political problems.


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

After a month without posting... Here we go again,,,!


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Urbis Residencias*
13 floors










*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Renaissance Caracas Hotel ******
30 floors / 100mts.


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*Estacion Central Simón Bolivar*










*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*San Vicente Gardens*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Residencias Acqua*
9 floors


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAY*
*Torre Empresarial CHEVROLET*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Aula Magna del Zulia*










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Caracola Beach Resort ******










*CITY*: *MARGARITA ISLAND*
*Perla Real Residencias*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *PUERTO ORDAZ*
*Hotel Plaza Meru *****
15 floors



























​


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Residencias BENIDORM*
7 floors


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*GRAN BAZAR Maracaibo Shopping Center*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Residencias XIAN*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Utila Suites*
17 floors.










​ 








​ 








​


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*TORRE FINANCIERA CARACAS*
18 floors


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

I like everyone of those projects


----------



## 401 (Aug 3, 2010)

You mean each one.


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALERA*
*Multicentro El Recreo*

















​


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Centro Financiero Tamanaco *
15 floors








​


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Ateneo de San Francisco *

















​\


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Lo ke Venezuela debería de comenzar a pensar en construir es nuevos rascacielos T_T Ya Colombia, Chile y Panamá tienen proyectos que superarán las alturas del Parque Central, así como y hizo México construyendo el edificio torre mayor que nos supera creo que es por apenas 1mts xd pero debemos de avanzar en construcciones d altura y no solo de baja altura... Estamos ahorita en un grave estancamiento  Piaso d chavez -.- y la Isla Multiespacio puede ser alto y todo pero de todas formas... Hblo de un edificio que supere los 300mts. Si lo llegasen a hacer Venezuela sería más turístico por arquitectos para verlo y eso... No es mala idea segu lo veo yo... :/


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Manhattan Loft*









​


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *BARQUISIMETO*
*Pedregal 0240*
18 floors.









​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

*World Trade Center*

















Ese WTC es manejado por la misma compañia?? pues Es que me confundí porque había oido que sería el primero en Venezuela el de Valencia y que no habian mas proyectos de la empresa en Vzla.... De pana que me enrede :lol: Me gusta ese WTC... es mejor que el de Valencia :laugh:


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MATURIN*
*C.C. Juanico 291*


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Art & Art Gallery Hotel *****
10 floors


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Puerto Madero*
9 floors


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally Done


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *VALENCIA*
*Embassy Suites ****** Finished























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Me gusta el Hotel Plaza Meru pero hay demasiados escaleras ..... 



Vaklston said:


> Lo ke Venezuela debería de comenzar a pensar en construir es nuevos rascacielos T_T Ya Colombia, Chile y Panamá tienen proyectos que superarán las alturas del Parque Central, así como y hizo México construyendo el edificio torre mayor que nos supera creo que es por apenas 1mts xd pero debemos de avanzar en construcciones d altura y no solo de baja altura... Estamos ahorita en un grave estancamiento  Piaso d chavez -.- y la Isla Multiespacio puede ser alto y todo pero de todas formas... Hblo de un edificio que supere los 300mts. Si lo llegasen a hacer Venezuela sería más turístico por arquitectos para verlo y eso... No es mala idea segu lo veo yo... :/


No hay proyectos que superan los 300 mts....:sly: No lo sabia .. pues es lo que falta a Venezuela un edificio que prodria ser un simbolo y una atraccion turistica


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *MARACAIBO*
*Intercontinental Maracaibo Hotel ****** Finished

Web Page:Intercontinental Maracaibo Hotel


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*Premium Las Mercedes 355*


----------



## chamobog (Jan 4, 2009)

Muy buenooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Gaeth said:


> Me gusta el Hotel Plaza Meru pero hay demasiados escaleras .....
> 
> 
> No hay proyectos que superan los 300 mts....:sly: No lo sabia .. pues es lo que falta a Venezuela un edificio que prodria ser un simbolo y una atraccion turistica


Ehh... disculpa chamo lo que pasa es que ése comentario lo hice cuando estaba más reciente y mi ortografía no era buena xD, no me refería a que hay proyectos de 300mts, me refería a que deberían haberlos en proyecto...

Saludos.


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*ECO Tower*
9 floors.

































































​


----------



## mirai (Sep 2, 2009)

Bellos proyectos


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice projects... thanks for sharing them here in the international forum.


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*FINALLY DONE!*











Renaissance La Castellana Caracas


----------



## pedroxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*CITY*: *CARACAS*
*SIGO Cerro Verde Mall*
Half way there


----------



## jrpdl (Apr 20, 2011)

cool! i didn't knew someting about this thread. could be intersting write more here, and better if we write in english.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree hehe

thre's no new from venezueal here :/


----------



## jrpdl (Apr 20, 2011)

don't worry we'll write and put more things here


----------



## jrpdl (Apr 20, 2011)

a lot of this projects are finished or near to be finished


----------



## elvishh (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys don't forguet aboud these projets

the biggest mall in Venezuela Parque Los Aviadores
City: Maracay


























And also la isla multi espacio 
City: Valencia


----------



## Paraíba (Apr 14, 2012)

pedroxx said:


> *CITY*: *CARACAS*
> *LOFT Q*
> 7 floors
> 
> ...


Parabéns quantos projetos interessantes, isso vai dar um up na Venezuela^^ em relação a outros países.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

top!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

el intercontinental parece que tiene 20 años


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

que otros proyectos ay en la isla margarita


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Next.


----------

